# Il fascino della stagionatura



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Facciamo un sondaggino, va!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Non pensate a noi... pensate al caso in generale...


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Ok, in generale...
Ne conoscete di storie di lui più grande?
La mia storia per carità è solo lo spunto, perchè lo sappiamo tutti che ci sono elementi che non quadrano... ma in generale che ne dite?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, in generale...
> Ne conoscete di storie di lui più grande?
> La mia storia per carità è solo lo spunto, perchè lo sappiamo tutti che ci sono elementi che non quadrano... ma in generale che ne dite?


Io no, le ho quasi sempre vissute al contrario...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma per più grande cosa intendiamo 4/5 anni... o che lei porta il nonno ai giardinetti?!?!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

ho risposto alla 3.


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io no, le ho quasi sempre vissute al contrario...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
22 anni


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho risposto alla 3.


non ne avevo dubbio


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

*Storie*

Non voglio scoraggiarti, per carità. E' giusto che tu vada per la tua strada e faccia le tue esperienze senza prestare troppo ascolto a quelle degli altri e ai facili pregiudizi e luoghi comuni. Però devo dirti che una delle mie migliori amiche ha avuto due storie molto serie con uomini più grandi di lei (12 e 15 anni in più), tutte e due naufragate miseramente dopo anni di passione. Ma lei ha una vera passione per il capello bianco, sicché anche adesso si sta barcamenando con un altro più grand edi lei di 15 anni. Sta per finire. Lei non ne può più.
In tutti e tre i casi il problema maggiore si chiama mentalità. Alla fine le differenze di mentalità sono sempre venute a galla e hanno fatto disastri.
Ma, ripeto, questa è solo l'esperienza della mia amica. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Rebecca (11 Settembre 2007)

candyman ha detto:


> Non voglio scoraggiarti, per carità. E' giusto che tu vada per la tua strada e faccia le tue esperienze senza prestare troppo ascolto a quelle degli altri e ai facili pregiudizi e luoghi comuni. Però devo dirti che una delle mie migliori amiche ha avuto due storie molto serie con uomini più grandi di lei (12 e 15 anni in più), tutte e due naufragate miseramente dopo anni di passione. Ma lei ha una vera passione per il capello bianco, sicché anche adesso si sta barcamenando con un altro più grand edi lei di 15 anni. Sta per finire. Lei non ne può più.
> In tutti e tre i casi il problema maggiore si chiama mentalità. Alla fine le differenze di mentalità sono sempre venute a galla e hanno fatto disastri.
> Ma, ripeto, questa è solo l'esperienza della mia amica. In bocca al lupo!


Grazie, ma ancora dobbiamo scopire se è sposato. Qui c'è solo una simpatia e un po' di attrazione fisica, se leggesse questo post gli piglierebbe un infarto!

Penso solo che... di sicuro una simile differenza di età alla lunga potrebbe pesare... supponiamo come potrebbe farlo tra 15 anni, io 53 e lui 75... Ma mettiamo il caso di un innamoramento vero... Si può rinunciare a un innamoramento perchè fra quindici anni chissà come sarà... come se per le storie tra coetanei ci fossero garanzie... Allora una rinuncia perchè teme il futuro, poi si accompagna a un coetaneo che la molla dieci anni dopo... Oppure rinuncia e rimane sola, rimpiangendo sempre uno scamplo di felicità sprecata....

Così la penso.


----------



## Old candyman (11 Settembre 2007)

La penso così anche io. Anzi ti dirò di più: io sono convinto che anche solo un giorno di vero amore valga il prezzo di qualsiasi dolore. Quella è una corsa che vale qualsiasi pedaggio. Sì è vero a volte si prendono pali ma che fa? Poi ci si rialza. Vuoi mettere però l'ebrezza provata?
I sentimenti non si governano, non si possono sottoporre a formule e i sondaggi non servono a nulla, se non come scherzoso passatempo. La vita vera è altra cosa.
Questo scrivendo col cuore e scrivendo in base alle cicatrici che porto sulla mia pelle.
Ma se dovessi ragionare solo razionalmente, sono costretto a dirti che le probabilità di successo o insuccesso non sono le stesse che si hanno tra coetanei. Il rapporto di coppia è un equilibrio misterioso soggetto a mille variabili. Diciamo che se a queste variabili ne aggiungi anche solo una le cose si complicano un po'. Quindi se in una coppia si appartiene a generazioni diverse e con mentalità diverse, devi ammettere che stai introducendo una variabile. Magari i primi mesi (anni?) non te ne accorgi nemmeno. Lui ti sembra giovane dentro e  affine a te in tutto, mentalità compresa. Poi però il vero test è la convivenza e il quotidiano. Li si vedranno nude e crude sottola luce del sole tutte le famozse variabili di cui ti scrivevo. E sono cazzi, credimi.
Fine del ragionamento razionale. Torno a parlarti per come la penso io: state bene insieme? Allora giocatevela fino in fondo. Amen 








Rita ha detto:


> Grazie, ma ancora dobbiamo scopire se è sposato. Qui c'è solo una simpatia e un po' di attrazione fisica, se leggesse questo post gli piglierebbe un infarto!
> 
> Penso solo che... di sicuro una simile differenza di età alla lunga potrebbe pesare... supponiamo come potrebbe farlo tra 15 anni, io 53 e lui 75... Ma mettiamo il caso di un innamoramento vero... Si può rinunciare a un innamoramento perchè fra quindici anni chissà come sarà... come se per le storie tra coetanei ci fossero garanzie... Allora una rinuncia perchè teme il futuro, poi si accompagna a un coetaneo che la molla dieci anni dopo... Oppure rinuncia e rimane sola, rimpiangendo sempre uno scamplo di felicità sprecata....
> 
> Così la penso.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Grazie, ma ancora dobbiamo scopire se è sposato. Qui c'è solo una simpatia e un po' di attrazione fisica, se leggesse questo post gli piglierebbe un infarto!
> 
> Penso solo che... di sicuro una simile differenza di età alla lunga potrebbe pesare... supponiamo come potrebbe farlo tra 15 anni, io 53 e lui 75... Ma mettiamo il caso di un innamoramento vero... Si può rinunciare a un innamoramento perchè fra quindici anni chissà come sarà... come se per le storie tra coetanei ci fossero garanzie... Allora una rinuncia perchè teme il futuro, poi si accompagna a un coetaneo che la molla dieci anni dopo... Oppure rinuncia e rimane sola, rimpiangendo sempre uno scamplo di felicità sprecata....
> 
> Così la penso.


 
se ognuna/o di noi comprendesse cosa desidera e cosa no da una relazione, quel luogo comune chiamato _mentalità _verrebbe sostituito da : progettualità, interessi, modus vivendi, passioni da condividere..etc...faremmo meno male a noi stessi.

Ed è vero, l'elemento anagrafico non è cosi fondamentale( entro certi limiti ) nella determinazione di una scelta, perchè non è l 'età che fa persona...ma viceversa semmai...sono le persone che devono essere pensate Rita, non lo sfarfallio di una pancia che nel breve periodo potrebbe procurarci problemi e confondere, ancora una volta, le nostre aspettative legittime.


----------



## Old fun (11 Settembre 2007)

*Si pero'*



Rita ha detto:


> Grazie, ma ancora dobbiamo scopire se è sposato. Qui c'è solo una simpatia e un po' di attrazione fisica, se leggesse questo post gli piglierebbe un infarto!
> 
> Penso solo che... di sicuro una simile differenza di età alla lunga potrebbe pesare... supponiamo come potrebbe farlo tra 15 anni, io 53 e lui 75... Ma mettiamo il caso di un innamoramento vero... Si può rinunciare a un innamoramento perchè fra quindici anni chissà come sarà... come se per le storie tra coetanei ci fossero garanzie... Allora una rinuncia perchè teme il futuro, poi si accompagna a un coetaneo che la molla dieci anni dopo... Oppure rinuncia e rimane sola, rimpiangendo sempre uno scamplo di felicità sprecata....
> 
> Così la penso.


 
Rita e se poi il coetaneo non ti molla e vivi insieme a lui fino a 193 anni????
Dai, come puoi sapere cosa accadrà........nessuno di noi lo sa.....e vivere è bello anche per quello.....
P.S.: magari il coetaneo fra 10 anni lo molli tu.........
E a questo punto forse ha ragione (mi pare l'abbia scritto) Cat, trovatene uno di vent'anni....


----------



## JDM (11 Settembre 2007)

Oltre un certo limite si chiama "gerontofilìa" e va forse curata....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2007)

*Orrore*

Io su alcune cose sono rigida ...per diversificati motivi la differenza di età oltre i 10 anni mi fa orrore (meglio meno o coetanei)
Ho votato ...per il bazuka


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non pensate a noi... pensate al caso in generale...


ho votato per la 3.
tornando ad agosto dalla spagna mi siedo sull'aereo, lato finestrino.
Accanto a me arrivano una fanciulla...più o meno la mia età..insomma sulla trentina...e un uomo...dentro di me mi dico: è suo padre.....nemmeno affascinante..insomma....un uomo anziano.punto.

si siedono....si aggiustano sulle poltrone...parlano un po'...e poi....LEI LO BACIA!!

io penso: OH mamma...

ma la cosa peggiore è come lei si rapporta a lui....lui le parla come un padre con la figlia....con lo stesso atteggiamento da 'paternale'...e lei gli risponde con un timore referenziale che io non ho nemmeno nei confronti di mio padre..nel senso che quando gli devo dire come la penso e se non sono d'accordo non ho nessun problema a sostenere le mie opinioni...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  STESA...

Tra l'altro una bella ragazza....ma dimmi tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	








MEGLIO SOLA!


Comunque era evidente che il rapporto era completamente disequilibrato....
e che si trattava di complesso di edipo al 200%...


----------



## cat (11 Settembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Oltre un certo limite si chiama "gerontofilìa" e va forse curata....


 













    meglio giovani. resto della mia opinione.
il mio ex marito avrebbe ora 46anni.....VECCHIOOOO


----------



## cat (11 Settembre 2007)

si siedono....si aggiustano sulle poltrone...parlano un po'...e poi....LEI LO BACIA!!

io penso: OH mamma...




spero che prima lui si sia messo l'adesivo per dentiere......


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho votato per la 3.
> tornando ad agosto dalla spagna mi siedo sull'aereo, lato finestrino.
> Accanto a me arrivano una fanciulla...più o meno la mia età..insomma sulla trentina...e un uomo...dentro di me mi dico: è suo padre.....nemmeno affascinante..insomma....un uomo anziano.punto.
> 
> ...


E lui quello di Lolita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*news*

Ho saputo ieri che un conoscente settantenne (70!), vedovo da qualche anno, ha conosciuto in un viaggio una quarantenne che gli fa una corte sperticata. La donna in questione è molto bella, alta, di veramente piacevole aspetto, bilaureata, proprietaria di casa in diverse città e lo invita a piacevoli serate e week end (ah, ha il padre vivente!)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















P.S. Lo conosco da 30 anni:non era affascinante o simpatico neppure allora ...per non dire di come guida!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2007)

Io sono per i coetanei piu' o meno... diciamo 5 anni di differenza max..


----------



## Old fun (12 Settembre 2007)

*fammici scherzare*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho saputo ieri che un conoscente settantenne (70!), vedovo da qualche anno, ha conosciuto in un viaggio una quarantenne che gli fa una corte sperticata. La donna in questione è molto bella, alta, di veramente piacevole aspetto, bilaureata, proprietaria di casa in diverse città e lo invita a piacevoli serate e week end (ah, ha il padre vivente!)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

avrà doti nascoste???
oppure lei va alla scoperta di nuove emozioni (visto come guida)


----------



## Old fun (12 Settembre 2007)

*peccato*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono per i coetanei piu' o meno... diciamo 5 anni di differenza max..


 

anche io la penso come te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*ehm*



fun ha detto:


> avrà doti nascoste???
> oppure lei va alla scoperta di nuove emozioni (visto come guida)


La moglie era amica intima di mia sorella ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...la guida, in effetti, dona grandi emozioni...quelle due volte che mi ha dato un passaggio, quando sono scesa, ho baciato la terra!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2007)

Io ho votato e non ho altro da dichiarare.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

*exit poll*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ho votato e non ho altro da dichiarare.


cosa hai votato?
....bazooka, vero?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> anche io la penso come te


Vedi ammore non se po fa...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

ho votato bazooka......
ma solo perchè penso che sia un problema minore e inutile da porsi.
Due storielle.
Mio zio ha 82 anni. La prima moglie (morta purtroppo 10anni fa) ne aveva 17 di meno. Forte, energica, eccezionale, ha combattuto e perso la battaglia di molte.
La nuova moglie(da4-5anni) ha 60 anni circa. Come lui è vedova, mamma, nonna, autonoma, energica. Stanno bene, sono felici. non vedono problemi.
La mia amica 27enne ha sposato l'uomo cha amava, 17 anni e due figli in più di lei. Lei gli fa da moglie, mamma per i figli che vivono con loro, mamma per la figlia stupenda che hanno avuto, lo aiuta nell'attività lavorativa, si sta laureando. Personalmente penso che si sia rovinata la vita e la giovinezza, ma lei è felice, sta bene davvero, sono anni che va avanti così e non dà segnali di cedimento e vi assicuro che l'abbiamo scrutata bene tutti e abbiamo lottato in ogni modo per farla ragionare. I genitori l'hanno butatta fuori,poi ripresa, aiutata, le hanno provate tutte. Si sono dovuti rasseganre. Lei è felice e piena di energie.
Ragazzi, che vi devo dire? 

Rita, tu devi pensare a stare bene ed essere felice. E non è l'età che ti aiuta in questo percorso, ma prima di tutte tu e in secondo luogo le tue scelte (e lo stato civile di bassettoni ha un ruolo non indifferente in queste scelte!!!!!). 
BAcino


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho votato bazooka......
> ma solo perchè penso che sia un problema minore e inutile da porsi.
> Due storielle.
> Mio zio ha 82 anni. La prima moglie (morta purtroppo 10anni fa) ne aveva 17 di meno. Forte, energica, eccezionale, ha combattuto e perso la battaglia di molte.
> ...


Allora ieri ha detto che stava andando a casa. Poi però ha fatto mezzanotte, senza avverire nessuno... Poi qualcuno ha parlato di un qualcosa che non ricordo bene, ma insomma ha detto che lui è esclusivo... e lui "con le donne sì"...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho votato bazooka......
> ma solo perchè penso che sia un problema minore e inutile da porsi.
> Due storielle.
> Mio zio ha 82 anni. La prima moglie (morta purtroppo 10anni fa) ne aveva 17 di meno. Forte, energica, eccezionale, ha combattuto e perso la battaglia di molte.
> ...


Sai qual è il vero problema... che credo che sia un po' preso e non voglio usare nessuno magari solo per fare il chiodo scaccia chiodo... meglio andar cauti... da quello che vedo di lui, non se lo merita...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sai qual è il vero problema... che credo che sia un po' preso e non voglio usare nessuno magari solo per fare il chiodo scaccia chiodo... meglio andar cauti... da quello che vedo di lui, non se lo merita...


....vabbè, neppure puoi frenarti perchè poi magari lo fai soffrire! 
Se ti fa battere il cuore un pò ad è single è sufficiente per frequentarsi quando LUI te lo chiederà con una parvenza di ufficialità. Fino ad allora non ti porre problemi inutili e dopo di allora ci porremo i problemi necessari.

....
....ora veren ami chiede di sposare uno dei suoi figli per potermi adottare...... mannaggia!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

ah, se era preso come ti preoccupi tu..... diciamo che anzichè il messaggino era già lì con te. Tranquilla e non ti prendere i problemi del mondo sul groppone! Vivi quel che c'è da vivere!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, se era preso come ti preoccupi tu..... diciamo che anzichè il messaggino era già lì con te. Tranquilla e non ti prendere i problemi del mondo sul groppone! Vivi quel che c'è da vivere!


ma scusa, se cercano di infilarsi subito a letto sono dei maiali... se non cercano non sono presi? non è che magari esiste anche uno che gli piaci ma non ti salta subito addosso perchè magari ti rispetta un po', o magari si preoccupa dell'età... visto che continuava a dire che è vecchio...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ma scusa, se cercano di infilarsi subito a letto sono dei maiali... se non cercano non sono presi? non è che magari esiste anche uno che gli piaci ma non ti salta subito addosso perchè magari ti rispetta un po', o magari si preoccupa dell'età... visto che continuava a dire che è vecchio...


oh! tra essere presi e piacergli ne passa!
Rita, ti dico che secondo me: è single, gli piaci, ma ha già avuto storie con donne più giovani e sa che i problemi di mentalitàdiverse e chiacchiere in paese ci sono, quindi si frena. Gli piaci tanto e quindi ti contatat lo stesso. Ora inizia a non frenarsi più. Meglio così. Perchè ti devi frenare tu? Non ti piace? Non mi pare! E chi dice ch eda chiodo-schiaccia-chiodo non può nascere un amore? Molto più reale di quello con cialtry! 
I problemi, ripeto, ce li porremo quando, dopo un invito ufficiale, lui ti avrà dimostarto concretamente sentimenti, non un tiepido ma sentito apprezzamento! Ora rilassati! RItella, la vita è bella!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh! tra essere presi e piacergli ne passa!
> Rita, ti dico che secondo me: è single, gli piaci, ma ha già avuto storie con donne più giovani e sa che i problemi di mentalitàdiverse e chiacchiere in paese ci sono, quindi si frena. Gli piaci tanto e quindi ti contatat lo stesso. Ora inizia a non frenarsi più. Meglio così. Perchè ti devi frenare tu? Non ti piace? Non mi pare! E chi dice ch eda chiodo-schiaccia-chiodo non può nascere un amore? Molto più reale di quello con cialtry!
> I problemi, ripeto, ce li porremo quando, dopo un invito ufficiale, lui ti avrà dimostarto concretamente sentimenti, non un tiepido ma sentito apprezzamento! Ora rilassati! RItella, la vita è bella!


Una cosa di sicuro... chiodo non scaccia chiodo che non voglia essere scacciato.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Battute a parte, se frequento un uomo voglio essere sicura che sia per i motivi giusti...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Una cosa di sicuro... chiodo non scaccia chiodo che non voglia essere scacciato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Una cosa di sicuro... chiodo non scaccia chiodo che non voglia essere scacciato....
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Una cosa di sicuro... chiodo non scaccia chiodo che non voglia essere scacciato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concentrazione.... per ora non frequenti....vedi.... il che è diverso!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concentrazione.... per ora non frequenti....vedi.... il che è diverso!


ok, se inizio a frequentare...
Grande, sento chiaramente che le cose stanno per precipitare e meglio tirare il freno, credo


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > adoro quell'avatar...
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie Rita.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> ok, se inizio a frequentare...
> Grande, sento chiaramente che le cose stanno per precipitare e meglio tirare il freno, credo


credi male!
Aspetta che chiamo verena!
aspetta!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, in generale...
> Ne conoscete di storie di lui più grande?
> La mia storia per carità è solo lo spunto, perchè lo sappiamo tutti che ci sono elementi che non quadrano... ma in generale che ne dite?


 
Si.

Ho votato per il bazooka (sul msn c'è una bellissima emoticon con un gattino killer!).

Le storie con lui piu' grandi mi appaiono - solitamente - storie di grande egoismo (del lui piu' grande), dove di solito quel che viene spacciato per grande amore è suprema vocazione alla tranquillità/reperimento di infermiera/polizza assicurativa per gli anni d'argento.

Con l'ovvia intesa che le cose pratiche (casa, figli, etc.) te le devi smazzare tu donna piu' giovane da sola perchè "lui ha già dato", mentre i precedenti figli/coniugi/parenti vari vengono viziati e blanditi.

Bacio!

P.S. Lo so, sono insopportabilmente cinica!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Ho votato per il bazooka (sul msn c'è una bellissima emoticon con un gattino killer!).
> 
> ...


sai, non so. Lo penso anche io. poi penso ai sessantenni che conosco. pieni di forza, energia, capacità, intelligenza. Penso a mio zio 82enne. Che ha fatto per anni da spalla e infermiere a una moglie di 17anni più piccola. Che lavora, guida, legge i giornali e che, da quando si è risposato, non sembra "tranquillo", ma più energico: viaggi, serate fuori, cultura, incontri, cene, serenità. Vedo la sua nuova moglie e la vedo felice, equilibrata, una donna che ha avuto e perso molto nella vita ed è stata sola nei 20 anni migliori, che lavora, è indipendente, ha figlie nipotini che le riempiono le giornate. Credo davvero che stiano insime per amore e credo che siano felici di essere insieme e fare cose insieme e costruire un presente bello e un futuro forse più breve di quello di molti ma neppure tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ho votato per la 3.
> tornando ad agosto dalla spagna mi siedo sull'aereo, lato finestrino.
> Accanto a me arrivano una fanciulla...più o meno la mia età..insomma sulla trentina...e un uomo...dentro di me mi dico: è suo padre.....nemmeno affascinante..insomma....un uomo anziano.punto.
> 
> ...


 
bentornata Dererum!! Eri un po' che latitavi, mi sei mancata!!
Ritorno al lavoro sereno?!

bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sai, non so. Lo penso anche io. poi penso ai sessantenni che conosco. pieni di forza, energia, capacità, intelligenza. Penso a mio zio 82enne. Che ha fatto per anni da spalla e infermiere a una moglie di 17anni più piccola. Che lavora, guida, legge i giornali e che, da quando si è risposato, non sembra "tranquillo", ma più energico: viaggi, serate fuori, cultura, incontri, cene, serenità. Vedo la sua nuova moglie e la vedo felice, equilibrata, una donna che ha avuto e perso molto nella vita ed è stata sola nei 20 anni migliori, che lavora, è indipendente, ha figlie nipotini che le riempiono le giornate. Credo davvero che stiano insime per amore e credo che siano felici di essere insieme e fare cose insieme e costruire un presente bello e un futuro forse più breve di quello di molti ma neppure tanto.


 
è una bellissima storia d'amore quella che racconti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Ho votato per il bazooka (sul msn c'è una bellissima emoticon con un gattino killer!).
> 
> ...


 
io ho votato per il bombardamento a prescindere dall'elemento anagrafico.


Voto per il bombardamento Rita, e votero' ancora, sino a quando non ti vedro' VIVERE, e USCIRE QUINDI DA TOPOLONIA, E ROMPERTI LA TESTA ALTROVE, E CONOSCERE PERSONE, DELLE PIU' VARIE...E FARE LE NOTTATE IN BIANCO PER 3658000 MIGLIAIA DI MOTIVI...E PRENDERE IL TRENO, LA NAVE, L'ELICOTTERO, A PIEDI, IN AUTOSTOP, IN TRICICLO, E CORRERE...FUORI DI LI'..LONTANO DALLA VOCE DI CHI TI VUOLE MARITATA, LONTANO DA CHI TI ASPETTA SULL'USCIO PER VEDERE SE SE LA PRENDONO O NO A STA FIGLIA ( CON TUTTO IL RISPETTO SENTITO E DOVUTO PER LA sig. Mamma.)

Voto bazooca perchè ti stai buttando via, voto bazooca perchè sei intelligente e mi fai rabbia, perchè sei bella e non lo sai,voto bazoocaperchè non ti annaffi come dovresti...perchè sei giovane , in salute, libera , intelligente, colta eccheccasso...e sprechi il tuo tempo con quei 4 bidoni ...

Vota per te stessa, incomicia ,cacchio, una buona volta.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ho votato per il bombardamento a prescindere dall'elemento anagrafico.
> 
> 
> Voto per il bombardamento Rita, e votero' ancora, sino a quando non ti vedro' VIVERE, e USCIRE QUINDI DA TOPOLONIA, E ROMPERTI LA TESTA ALTROVE, E CONOSCERE PERSONE, DELLE PIU' VARIE...E FARE LE NOTTATE IN BIANCO PER 3658000 MIGLIAIA DI MOTIVI...E PRENDERE IL TRENO, LA NAVE, L'ELICOTTERO, A PIEDI, IN AUTOSTOP, IN TRICICLO, E CORRERE...FUORI DI LI'..LONTANO DALLA VOCE DI CHI TI VUOLE MARITATA, LONTANO DA CHI TI ASPETTA SULL'USCIO PER VEDERE SE SE LA PRENDONO O NO A STA FIGLIA ( CON TUTTO IL RISPETTO SENTITO E DOVUTO PER LA sig. Mamma.)
> ...


 
mumble.
che farei senza di voi.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

onassis aveva 17 anni più della callas.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> onassis aveva 17 anni più della callas.


...bello!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Settembre 2007)

> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > _onassis aveva 17 anni più della callas._
> ...


Si baciano... in Tv intendo...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> onassis aveva 17 anni più della callas.


 
direi un esempio felicissimo di amore costruttivo, sereno, per niente ossessivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















    E fedele 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> onassis aveva 17 anni più della callas.


non mi provocare...

potrei diventare irriguardosa con quei personaggi che non si possono difendere


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi provocare...
> 
> potrei diventare irriguardosa con quei personaggi che non si possono difendere


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Bestia*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


lo vuoi un piccolo onassis..tutto per te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








facciamone uno intero e lo dividiamo fraternamente a metà...


Noi siamo donne con una mentalità aperta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













VERO?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps. dici che l'altra bestia si offende se non pensiamo pure a lei?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Massimo Dapporto ha 62 anni e la sua compagna 35. Così, pour parler.

Modifica: No, sbagliato a capire! E' sposato DA 35 anni!


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

ho votato la uno........
Rita tu più o meno hai la mia età.........
io non ce la farei con uno di 60 e + anni........in tutti i sensi


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Massimo Dapporto ha 62 anni e la sua compagna 35. Così, pour parler.


Non sono più sicura di aver capito bene. Adesso parla di sua moglie... Boh


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ho votato la uno........
> Rita tu più o meno hai la mia età.........
> io non ce la farei con uno di 60 e + anni........in tutti i sensi


Anche io credevo.


----------



## Old sfigatta (2 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Anche io credevo.


ah
l'amour l'amour


----------



## Rebecca (2 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ah
> l'amour l'amour


Ma guardate che 60 anni non sono poi 'sta roba. Adesso visualizzate i 60enni che conoscete, per favore. Ho già fatto l'elenco... da springsteen a richard gere, che più o meno sono lì.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Novembre 2007)

Allora?? a quando sta emoticon con il bazooka???


----------

